# Diablo Netzwerk



## Shurkien (4. Oktober 2008)

Hiho,

Kumpel und ich wollten heute Diablo 2 im Netzwerk zocken, voller Erwartung fingen wir an ich hab das Game geleitet er wollte einklicken und was passiert?

Geht nicht !

So, wir Firewall ausgemacht geguckt ob gleiche Version, Netzwerkumgebung alles geguckt,.. alles gleich, also nochmal.

Geht nicht -.-

So, hat einer von euch eine Idee warum das nicht geht? :<

Mfg
Shurkien


----------



## FieserFiesling (4. Oktober 2008)

gleiche version? gleicher cd-key?


----------



## Shurkien (4. Oktober 2008)

FieserFiesling schrieb:


> gleiche version? gleicher cd-key?




Version Ja und Key auch


----------



## -bloodberry- (5. Oktober 2008)

Kommt eine bestimmte Fehlermeldung?
Seid ihr an der gleichen Netzwerk-Domäne angemeldet?
Gleicher IP-Adressbereich?


----------



## Shurkien (5. Oktober 2008)

Haben es schon rausgefunden haben die 5 mit ner 6 verwechselt, Blizzard kann nicht sehr leserlich schreiben o.O

Danke trotzdem


----------



## Arbil (5. Oktober 2008)

Shurkien schrieb:


> Haben es schon rausgefunden haben die 5 mit ner 6 verwechselt, Blizzard kann nicht sehr leserlich schreiben o.O
> 
> Danke trotzdem






das mit der 5 und 6 is auch schlimm grad ingame wenns ums anlegen von Gegenständen geht und statt ner 54 ne 64 gemeint is


----------



## Shurkien (5. Oktober 2008)

Arbil schrieb:


> das mit der 5 und 6 is auch schlimm grad ingame wenns ums anlegen von Gegenständen geht und statt ner 54 ne 64 gemeint is



Das stimmt, mein Kumpel meinte ich solle mal genau hingucken was das für ne Ziffer ist und siehe da war eine 5 ich dachte nur Wtf, was gethn ab kann BLizzard keine Zahlen? o.O


----------

